
Is the U.S. Startup Economy Failing? - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2012/09/20/is-the-u-s-startup-economy-failing/
======
CurtHagenlocher
I think the key point and problem of the article is that this definition of
"startup" includes all new businesses -- not just tech-oriented ones. Without
knowing the breakdown of what kinds of businesses are being created, it's
pretty hard to reason accurately about causes.

